# Ostrich Oil?



## OstrichGuy (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi. Im curious as to whether people feel that OSTRICH OIL useful in soap making. Do you have experience with it? Do you think it's a good product? Do you have any issues with using it or in finding it?

We are over-supplied in pure oils and wondering who can use it (besides us for skin products!).



Thanks!
Debbie


----------



## alaskazimm (Oct 30, 2013)

I've never heard of ostrich oil, what is it and how does one go about oiling an ostrich?

It's in the oil list in SoapCalc so someone must have thought it to be useful. Maybe give it a try and report on how it went.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 30, 2013)

People use emu oil in lots of applications.  I can't imagine that ostrich oil would be that different.


----------



## OstrichGuy (Oct 30, 2013)

To oil an ostrich you just squeeeeezzzee really hard! ha ha!
:smile:
JK.
It's part of the fat rendering process during slaughter. We have high standard for our birds (before and after processing): Our ostrich oil is processed and the fat is rendered in an FDA approved processor. 

Thank you for your response!


----------



## neeners (Oct 30, 2013)

there's a lady at a farmers market i used to go to that sells ostrich stuff, and one being ostrich oil soap.  i know it helps with various skin issues, but i can't be certain as it has been a while since I've been to that market.....sorry for not being that helpful.....


----------



## OstrichGuy (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, Ostrich Oil is good stuff! Sorry to be a little "sales-y," but as a matter of interest:
             *Ostrich oil is almost identical to human oil _except_ that it is much superior because of its high percentage of essential fatty acids. Ostriches convert the vegetable oil from the seeds they eat into an animal oil that is extremely high in the EFAs. They captures the living omega oils out from the seed and store it in their bodies. These omega oils (Omega-3, 5, 6, 7, and 9) provide the ostrich with the most powerful immune system of any land animal. It is a very highly energized oil with a wide range of viscosity. It also contains Vitamin E (301U/100g). 
*Ostrich oil has be used to:*
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Lessen the discomfort of rheumatism and arthritis
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Heal burns and sunburns
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Reduce appearance of age spots and fine lines
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Reduce stretch marks on thighs/abdomen
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Prevent scarring
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Heal canker and cold sores
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Relieve contact dermatitis, eczema, and psoriasis
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Reduce the effects of rosacea 
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Relieve pain of diabetic neuropathy
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Heal minor cuts and scratches
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Moisturize cracked, chapped skin
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Soften callouses
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Stop itching and burning of rashes
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Lessen under-eye puffiness
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Diminish acne inflammation
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Hasten healing of hemorrhoids
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Relieve Achilles tendonitis
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Alleviate itching of bug bites
  [FONT=&quot]–   [/FONT]Relieve and heal diaper rash


----------



## neeners (Oct 30, 2013)

so yes!  you should make soap from it!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 30, 2013)

Although if you do make soap with it and plan to sell it, check out the regulations governing medical claims, overt or implied.  Don't know where you're located but in the US, medical claims are not allowed unless you want to sell your product as a cosmetic or a drug and that involves testing and regulation governed by the FDA.


----------



## ourwolfden (Oct 30, 2013)

OstrichGuy - The "human oil" bit kind of grossed me out .

That is really interesting about all the benifits it has though.


----------



## boyago (Oct 31, 2013)

So what is the cost and availability?  I'm in the NW US.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 31, 2013)

Just as a FYI Ostrich Oil is on the soapcalc!  So there you go!!


----------



## Sihir (Oct 31, 2013)

Ostrich Oil! Cool 

How similar is it to Emu Oil? I'd certainly be willing to make some soap and experiment with it, provided the price was right.


----------



## OstrichGuy (Oct 31, 2013)

Everyone is being super helpful, thank you!

Ostrich Oil and Emu Oil are similar (both ratites), but ostrich oil is higher in the Omega Fatty Acids and therefore considered to be more valuable in terms of essential oils.

Given the encouragement here, I'm going to post our gallon jugs on the Ad Forum today or tomorrow at $160/gallon, which is less than I can find it anywhere online. We're proud of our products, all 100% pure and U.S. grown/manufactured.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 6, 2013)

boyago said:


> So what is the cost and availability?  I'm in the NW US.



Here's the link to the ad. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=39774

eta: Sorry! Now it's the correct link to the ad.  

I've been doing some reading about ostrich oil and it does sound interesting. Perhaps someone could start a co-op if enough people are interested. It's something we can discuss.


----------



## Sihir (Nov 6, 2013)

That would be great! I'd love to buy less than a gallon, if we can get a few people together for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm interested but I probably wouldn't want more than 6-8 oz. Just enough to try in a batch of soap and some lotion. I'll have to check on the shelf life. Also, there is the consideration on what to pour the oil into and how to ship.

Anyone else interested, have an opinion or comment?


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 6, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I'm interested but I probably wouldn't want more than 6-8 oz. Just enough to try in a batch of soap and some lotion. I'll have to check on the shelf life. Also, there is the consideration on what to pour the oil into and how to ship.
> 
> Anyone else interested, have an opinion or comment?



I would be interested in doing this, AFTER the holidays though. Im like hazel, i would only want under ten ounces.8)


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm in , in fact  I'd be willing to be the shipper.


----------



## Sihir (Nov 7, 2013)

On another forum that I participate in, they organize group orders fairly often to save on shipping from overseas - I'm sure we could arrange something similar.

We could make a separate thread for people interested in ordering with one person designated the organizer. When someone is interested in a share of the oil, they can message the person with how much they want, and then pay for their share of the oil plus their share of the shipping cost from the supplier to the GO (Group Order) leader. - In order to reserve their spot, they have to pay - that way people don't go missing in several weeks when it's time to order. 

We'd probably have to arrange a separate payment for shipping from the organizer to the individual since shipping weights and distances will vary depending on how much oil you buy and how far away you live. 

The only other hurdle I see would be filling up all the spaces except for 3-5 ounces or so...might be hard to find someone for the last little bit.

Thoughts?


----------



## OstrichGuy (Nov 7, 2013)

Man. You guys are awesome! I'm going to talk to the ostrich farmer and see if he'll put the quarts on sale for this forum so people can try it. More to come!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 7, 2013)

That is a good idea. I would assign cost to a per ounce value. That way anyone could order any amount. But i wonder, and we may not know this until the Ostrichguy tells us, what would it be per ounce? if it is too high, i may not be interested because it takes so much to make a batch.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 7, 2013)

$157.95 divided by 128 =1.233984375 per oz   +shipping   to your home


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> I'm in , in fact I'd be willing to be the shipper.



You're awesome!   

 

  I'm happy you volunteered because I was thinking of doing it. But I prefer not to have to deal with it. Are you sure you're up for it? It's going to be a lot of work.




Pepsi Girl said:


> $157.95 divided by 128 =1.233984375 per oz +shipping to your home


 
  Is the gallon actually 128 ounces? Sometimes, I’ve seen oils listed as 1 gallon but the weight actually ranges between 120 oz to 128 oz. There is also the cost for containers plus most of the past co-ops had a co-op fee. It wasn’t very much. I think maybe $2 or $3 to help with cost of shipping materials and gas for the hostess to take everything to the post office or whatever shipper you choose.  I’ll have to go look at past co-ops to see how they were set up. 



Sihir said:


> We could make a separate thread for people interested in ordering with one person designated the organizer. When someone is interested in a share of the oil, they can message the person



There is a co-op section for posting about this when a decision is made. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=37  Normally, people post in the co-op section to check on interest. I just mentioned it on this thread to find out if people would be interested in a co-op. The information on how a co-op is set up and the rules are posted in this area, too. Then people sign up on the thread and the hostess contacts them. Pepsi Girl will have the authority to waive some rules since she will be the hostess. (She has the power! Bwhahahaha!)



My Mountain Soaps said:


> I would be interested in doing this, AFTER the holidays though. Im like hazel, i would only want under ten ounces.


 
  For example, this decision – when do we want to do it? Also, how long is the sale going to last?


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 7, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> $157.95 divided by 128 =1.233984375 per oz   +shipping   to your home



Thanks Pepsi girl, but i thought he was going to talk to the supplier/rancher for a reduced price? i hope so, although $1.23 base price isn't bad


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 7, 2013)

Hazel said:


> For example, this decision – when do we want to do it? Also, how long is the sale going to last?



Mid January would be good for me.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 8, 2013)

Hazel said:


> You're awesome!


 
  Not awesome but possibly :crazy:


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2013)

I send a PM to ask OstrichGuy how long the sale will be in effect.

_*@ Pepsi Girl - *_

I was wrong about the sale already being over. It's still $157.95 with free shipping. However, it did say there is a small charge for packaging so I'll have to find out about it.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 5, 2013)

I apologize to everyone for being so slow on getting to back to this topic. 

Change - I am going to host the co-op for ostrich oil. Please sign up here if you're interested. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=40554


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 6, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Change - I am going to host the co-op for ostrich oil. Please sign up here if you're interested. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=40554



Because your the COOLEST!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 6, 2013)

No, I'm not. I'm just doing it because I want some oil.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 7, 2013)

Hazel said:


> No, I'm not. I'm just doing it because I want some oil.




OK Whatever


----------



## robnbill (Dec 7, 2013)

What is the shelf life of ostrich oil?


----------



## robnbill (Dec 9, 2013)

For what it is worth, the only point I found on shelf life was a reference that popped up on Google from "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Making Natural Soaps" and it said the shelf life was a year and it needed to be kept refrigerated.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 9, 2013)

A year is what I think I was told but I wanted to double check before posting about it. I didn't want to find out I hadn't remembered it correctly. I'm also wondering if it can be frozen. I know some oils will be fine if frozen.


----------



## panzerakc (Dec 11, 2013)

Hazel said:


> No, I'm not. I'm just doing it because I want some oil.



Hazel, if someone tells you you're the coolest, the proper response is merely

"Thank You"

:mrgreen:

Anita


----------



## Hazel (Dec 11, 2013)

I stand corrected. Thank you. 

I received this reply today from OstrichGuy about shelf life.


			
				OstrichGuy said:
			
		

> Shelf life is a year (and like so many things, we find that it lasts much longer, particularly if kept cool, which is not mandatory to the product quality)



Also, you can freeze the oil.


----------



## robnbill (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks Hazel!


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Is the gallon actually 128 ounces? Sometimes, I’ve seen oils listed as 1 gallon but the weight actually ranges between 120 oz to 128 oz.



Just for your information, a gallon isn't 128 oz.  A gallon is volume, ounces are weight (as opposed to fluid ounces which is volume).  A gallon of water weighs 128 oz, but seeing as how oil floats in water it will always weigh less than it.  So, the minimum price the oil could be is $1.20, it will depend on the oil density.  I searched Google, but couldn't find the density to determine the actual price by weight.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 11, 2013)

Just for your information, I used to see a couple of suppliers list a container as one "gallon" but then listed the weight in parentheses. I'd see 1 gallon (7 lb), 1 gallon (7.5 lb), etc. (However, one of the suppliers has ended that and now just lists the oils in pounds which I think is more accurate.) This is why I was questioning what the actual amount or weight would be since I always weigh oils and I've never used ostrich oil. Also, it's only listed as one gallon on Indian Point Ranch's site. For all I know, it may only be 120 oz or 7.5 lbs. 

But thanks for the reminder that fluid ounces are different from net weight ounces. I was basing my calculations on 128 oz by weight and not volume. I won't know the volume until I get the oil.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hazel said:


> But thanks for the reminder that fluid ounces are different from net weight ounces. I was basing my calculations on 128 oz by weight and not volume. I won't know the volume until I get the oil.



Oh, did you already buy it in weight?  I thought the previous poster had calculated the price based off the volume of a gallon. 

This is one reason why I would like to switch to the metric system.  I hate having fluid ounces and weight ounces.  One time I was trying to determine how many ounces that 8 ounces of flour weighed. ("How much does a cup of flour weigh?")  My dad just looked at me like I was asking a dumb question. ("A cup is 8 ounces. Duh.")  :crazy:


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2013)

No, I haven't bought it yet. I won't buy it until January.


----------

